# rhom and pygo pics



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 94153

View attachment 94150

View attachment 94151

View attachment 94152

View attachment 94154

View attachment 94155

View attachment 94156

View attachment 94157


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

cool tank. are those backgrounds on the floor in the last pic? and if so y aren't they on the tank?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

very nice rhom.. what size tank is he in??


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Nice Pygos...and the Rhom looks good...I love the white sand in the tank.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

C.D. said:


> Nice Pygos...and the Rhom looks good...I love the white sand in the tank.


thanks.

i like the sand, but im going to take it out and put some black gravel.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet henry glad the reds are doing good.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

very nice henry but not as nice as your avatar


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> sweet henry glad the reds are doing good.


thanks.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Those Pygocentrus don't look very healthy... How many and what size tank ???

Nice Rhom


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome fish :nod:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how big r thoes reds there awsome


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice setup. cool fish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> nice setup. cool fish


thanks.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

nice big pygos and rhom


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Did that one red get in a fight?

Nice looking rhom too.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats what i was thinking , it looks like his mouth is a little tore up. But nice looking fish anyways.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Did that one red get in a fight?
> 
> yes he did with the other small red. but the lip is growing back.
> 
> Nice looking rhom too.


thanks


----------

